# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Kafe "Me Plumb apo Pa Plumb"!!!?

## fisniku-student

Ka shum absurditete qe kultivohen ne shoqerin e sotme, mirpo mani konsiderohet fakti kur nga cdo kush tentohet te thuhet diqka e veqant qe nuk eshte thene me parë.

Ne kosove nese hyn ne ndonje kafiteri te pish nje kafe, ateher i ndegjon zakonisht keto fjal: *Kafe me plumb ose Kafe pa plumb*.!

Me sa kam verejtur kjo eshte nje shprehi e nje kategorie njerzish te quajtur "Kullera".

Mirpo me intereson te deshifrohet ky kod sekret absurd i kafes, apo ndoshta nuk perben kurfar domethenje mirpo eshte vetem banaliteti i radhes .

Ndoshta ka dikush qe i thot keshtu kafes dhe te na deshifroj kete plumbin ne kafe dhe te na jep ndonje ide qe ti thom kafes, kafe bllay fray :perqeshje: 

*Me tregon dikush se pse i thuhet keshtu kafes?*

----------


## e panjohura

Pa plumb,sepse plumb ne Mitrovice kemi mjaft,eshte pa pages!

----------


## fisniku-student

> Pa plumb,sepse plumb ne Mitrovice kemi mjaft,eshte pa pages!


Ju pasi keni shum plumb ne mitrovic, na sqaro pse keni kete fobi ndaj plumbit ne kafe :ngerdheshje: 

Ps: eshte interesante se deri tash sa i kam pyetur keta njerez qe iu drejtoheshin kamarierit ne kete menyre, duke kerkuar kafe pa plumb, nuk ia kishin iden se cfar kerkonin, njeri me thoshte po kerkoj kafe te vogel apo makiato te vogel, e tjetri makiato pa shkum :ngerdheshje:

----------


## eaglexxx

> Ju pasi keni shum plumb ne mitrovic, na sqaro pse keni kete fobi ndaj plumbit ne kafe
> 
> Ps: eshte interesante se *deri tash sa i kam pyetur keta njerez qe iu drejtoheshin kamarierit ne kete menyre, duke kerkuar kafe pa plumb, nuk ia kishin iden se cfar kerkonin*, njeri me thoshte po kerkoj kafe te vogel apo makiato te vogel, e tjetri makiato pa shkum


Vazhdo te pyesesh se do ta gjesh.
E kur ta gjesh eja e na trego edhe neve ketu.

Pune te mbare ne kete mision shume te rendesishem :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dritë

> Ka shum absurditete qe kultivohen ne shoqerin e sotme, mirpo mani konsiderohet fakti kur nga cdo kush tentohet te thuhet diqka e veqant qe nuk eshte thene me parë.
> 
> Ne kosove nese hyn ne ndonje kafiteri te pish nje kafe, ateher i ndegjon zakonisht keto fjal: *Kafe me plumb ose Kafe pa plumb*.!
> 
> Me sa kam verejtur kjo eshte nje shprehi e nje kategorie njerzish te quajtur "Kullera".
> 
> Mirpo me intereson te deshifrohet ky kod sekret absurd i kafes, apo ndoshta nuk perben kurfar domethenje mirpo eshte vetem banaliteti i radhes .
> 
> Ndoshta ka dikush qe i thot keshtu kafes dhe te na deshifroj kete plumbin ne kafe dhe te na jep ndonje ide qe ti thom kafes, kafe bllay fray
> ...


Eh ore Fisnik, ti me keta temat e kafeve dhe cajave qe hap, me detyrove te te imagjinoj se je prej atyre tipave qe rin ne kafene tan diten, rotullojne pakot e cigareve dhe qelesat e kerrit ne tavoline, tamam si kuller. lol (shaka pak se e di qe sje ashtu tipi  :shkelje syri:  ) 

Tet tregoje dada ty masi jam ma plak se ti. lol   :ngerdheshje:  

Edhe pse s'kam qene moti n'shpi dhe kur kam qene isha badihavxhije dmth s'jam marr me pazare sepse shkoja cdohere per 10-14 dite dhe i gjeja gjerat e gatshme, me kujtohet se kur e bluanim kafen na pyesnin a duami te ja shtojme plumbin si perberes a jo. 

Efekti i plumbit qenka qe kafja te kete me shume kajmak kur ta ziesh dhe e ndryshonka pak shijen.
Sidoqofte, nusja e mire e ben kafen e lezetshme dhe me kajmak edhe pa pas edhe kete perberes.  :ngerdheshje: 



Te pershendes dhe mos ri shume kafeneve mos na bahesh edhe ti kuller lol

----------


## Force-Intruder

Niku pse s'pyt ndonje kuller e ta tregon ai? Sa me u lodh kot me hap nje teme them une...

----------


## Disa

Pa plumb,se jan me te lira.ahahhahah,ska na ka kapluar varferia

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Ka shum absurditete qe kultivohen ne shoqerin e sotme, mirpo mani konsiderohet fakti kur nga cdo kush tentohet te thuhet diqka e veqant qe nuk eshte thene me parë.
> 
> Ne kosove nese hyn ne ndonje kafiteri te pish nje kafe, ateher i ndegjon zakonisht keto fjal: *Kafe me plumb ose Kafe pa plumb*.!
> 
> Me sa kam verejtur kjo eshte nje shprehi e nje kategorie njerzish te quajtur "Kullera".
> 
> Mirpo me intereson te deshifrohet ky kod sekret absurd i kafes, apo ndoshta nuk perben kurfar domethenje mirpo eshte vetem banaliteti i radhes .
> 
> Ndoshta ka dikush qe i thot keshtu kafes dhe te na deshifroj kete plumbin ne kafe dhe te na jep ndonje ide qe ti thom kafes, kafe bllay fray:p
> ...


Kafja behet;Mer xhesven hidhi uje,hidhi sheqer,e veje ne zjarr.

----------


## Endless

> Kafja behet;Mer xhesven hidhi uje,hidhi sheqer,e veje ne zjarr.


Tani plumbin ja hedh brenda pasi e ve xhezven ne zjarr a para? Po kalibri plumbit ka te beje ne cilesin e kafes?

----------


## Boy

Si puna e benzines duhet jete; e do puro apo t'holluar me uje  :pa dhembe:

----------


## fisniku-student

> Niku pse s'pyt ndonje kuller e ta tregon ai? Sa me u lodh kot me hap nje teme them une...


Lol si duket ka pesu mutacion ky fenomen dhe eshte shperndar edhe ne shtresa tjera, duke perfshire edhe tek shtresat "intelektuale" :ngerdheshje: 

Dje i takova disa koleg (student), dhe kur erdh kamarieri per te na pyetur se cfar donim per te pirë, dhe une me kurreshtje i prisja preferencat e kolegeve, dhe pa prit e pa kujtu, po e kerkon njeri:* Kafe Pa plumb* !!

Aman nuk mu duru as per nje minut dhe i ula ne tavolin si kamarierin ashtu edhe kologun dhe po i pyes, Allahile çkemi :ngerdheshje: ?? Pse bre po folni palidhje aman?

Cfar eshte puna e kesaj kafeje se ma hapi barkun dhe nuk po ia kam iden se cfar eshte??

Kamarieri: doren ne zemer konkretisht akoma nuk e kam zbulu domethenjen adekuate te ketij emertimi mirpo une e kuptoj si kafe te vogel dhe kur me thot nje myshteri kafe pa plumb, ia sjelli kafe te vogel.

Kolegu: edhe ky u mundua te ma pshtjell disi duke ma dhene verzion e njejt te kamarierit, mirpo definitivisht kuptime te kota dhe aspak te pershtatshme !!

Megjithate e konsideroj banalitet

----------


## Izadora

Ndoshta ka ngel gjate kohes se luftes , se kuptim nuk ka .

----------


## PINK

ka kuptimin - bar miu me pikatore. paskan evolu keto kullerat atje, jane nje hap para gjithe botes. niceeee.

----------


## Black_Mamba

Hahaha me cfar 9mm apo 14.5 mm haha hera e pare qe degjoj nje gje te till.

----------


## arjan03

*Kafe pa plumb.........................................?*

----------


## tears_of_speed

Ppo kafe me predha  e kafe pa predha a ka?
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## bindi

pikrishte sepse keto te ashuquajrur kullera e konsiderojne njeriun si nje loj makine ,dhe perorine fjale dhe teminologji qe perdoren per makina si benzin pa plub ,kafe pa plumb dhe budallallyqe te tjera....

----------


## Dolce_Angelo

*Kafe pa plumb , dmth pa kajmak ose shkumë.*

----------

